# Towing Poesche?



## Derrick10 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 1999 Porsche Carrera and I want to tow it on all fours wheels behind an RV...Can it be done if so how?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You may want to post your question on a Porsche forum, or ask your dealer, but I suspect that you will find your answer in your owner's manual. The only way that I would take something like that, well, actually any vehicle, on vacation, would be under it's own power or on a trailer, for a variety of reasons. Anything else is inviting serious problems, in my opinion. You should also check the laws of any states that you would travel though, in regard to use of a tow bar.


----------

